# New Bows - I'll ask the sane people in here



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

supernova said:


> I've only been shooting archery a few years, and this is the first year that I've got to experience the General section on AT go crazy over the new bows. I'm assuming this is an annual event. :teeth:
> 
> How many of you buy a new bow every year? I know some of you get a new bow through sponsorship, etc. How many people that have buy for their equipment do this and why? I'm seeing a lot of complaints about so and so company not coming out with anything innovative this year. If you got a good design, do you need to come out with something new every year?
> I shoot a Barnsdale and I don't see Dave putting out a new bow ever year.
> ...


If I actaully had to buy a new bow or pay full price I would NOT be getting a new one. 

But I will take advantage of the oppurtunities I have.


----------



## supernova (Oct 3, 2005)

bowhnter7 said:


> But I will take advantage of the oppurtunities I have.


I would too:wink: Which raises another question. Have you ever been giving a new bow that you had to shoot because of sponsorship that you absolutely hated?


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

supernova said:


> I would too:wink: Which raises another question. Have you ever been giving a new bow that you had to shoot because of sponsorship that you absolutely hated?


Nope.


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Most guys I assume sell their old bow to help cover cost on the new one. Problem with that is they may be without a bow for a while when waiting for the new one. I was on schedule of buying a new bow about every three- four years, and the bows I was buying were out of the classifieds:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

supernova said:


> I would too:wink: Which raises another question. Have you ever been giving a new bow that you had to shoot because of sponsorship that you absolutely hated?


Nope....I shoot what I want to shoot...otherwise I won't be shooting for you :wink: Unless you are a "shop shooter" you shouldn't run into this problem...unless what you want to shoot is discontinued and they want you shooting new stuff....which makes since.

But to answer your first questions....yes these goofy people get like this EVERY year....and the ones that get bent the most do nothing but hunt :embara:

No I don't get all new bows every year....although I did last year (I switched to Martin) and I am this year because the Nitrous cams aren't made anymore and since I have to change cams I am going to go with the Mystics...but I can't see changing next year....unless the cams change...:wink:


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

TCR1 said:


> Most guys I assume sell their old bow to help cover cost on the new one. Problem with that is they may be without a bow for a while when waiting for the new one.


I am done playing that game. Got burned last year.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

I'll be shooting my S4 this year. Not sure if I'll get an '08 model at all. Nothing has been released by any manufacturer that fits what I "REALLY" want so I'm sticking with what I've got. Of course I'm swapping and tweaking it to find the right setup.. :wink:

The only pontential for me will be IF I do decide to get a 3D setup, then I'll be like Hornet and make the jump to the new cam since the Nitrous cam is gone. I might buy a hunting bow as well but that's not a case of buying new, it's a case of buying period as I did not have one.. 

I'm not sure there is as much evolution each and every year as some people seem to tout, regardless what the manufacturer is..


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

I usually buy a new bow each year. It's an addiction.  

I can't say anything WOWED me this year until I shot the Martin Firecat. That bow is sweet and I expect it will be a hot seller. I ordered a Martin Mystic because it fits my needs for a Field bow. I like my S4 but would like a little more speed. Will it make a difference? Who knows...but I will enjoy trying. :wink:

I'm not sure what those who post in the General Section really desire in a bow. I'm not sure THEY know. Many think speed is the ultimate formula...or lack of 'hand shock'...or some other obscure thing that the rest of us could care less about. :zip: I get the impression if a manufacturer doesn't introduce a bow that shoots a gazillion fps IBO or some other eye popping feature he doesn't care about the masses and his whole product line sucks. I don't agree, but it appears I'm in the minority. 

Oh, and THANKS for considering us sane!


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

nope.....stickin with my now 3 year old css system. the only thing ive done to it since i bought it was change the cam system from the single to their hybrid.

i have no need for a new bow. would i like one?. sure, but this one shoots better than i can. if there is something gee whiz new they come out with at the factory, i can get the upgrade kit.

every year pavlov's dogs salivate, every year its a ho-hum, sarcastic wow. there are things that come out from time to time that really do make sense and a difference, but its not from the ad king.

good bows?, sure they are. better than........?, no, not really. anything newer better faster than last year?, no.....not really.

im happy with my current bow, happy with the offerings of the company i shoot for.


and no, i dont consider myself sane by the traditional definition. sanity is determined by what behaviors are acceptable in society.

do we lock the lunatics up to protect us from them ~OR~ them from us?


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

Wish I could get a new bow every year. NO wait, not really, lol. I have a Matt's Legacy from about 6 years ago for my field/3D/hunting/spot bow right now. Picked up an Apex 7 last year but still need to get arrows for it. Probably have that until.....well, who knows. If you like what you shoot, no reason to change.


----------



## supernova (Oct 3, 2005)

rock monkey said:


> and no, i dont consider myself sane by the traditional definition. sanity is determined by what behaviors are acceptable in society.


We're probably all crazy. AT has just divided up the different types of crazy. I fit in with the crazies in this section. I have to wonder about some of the people in the general section. I don't hunt, but I find the bow hunting section here very amusing at times.:tongue:


----------



## OA3D (Feb 26, 2007)

My setup makes finding the right bow very hard.
I wish I could shoot more bows, but it just doesn't work. I have to take a lot in word of mouth and looks/specs. I can't shoot 2 brands at all no matter what happens. I need to read what all the crazies got to say, but that said I did go wow twice, one good one bad and a bunch of hohums.
I can count on one hand how many bows I have shot....well I only got one.
There is a good possibility I will be shooting a bow in 2008 that I don't get to shoot until my order comes in, but I think this year is the last for new bows. I'm stepping up my quality and the only change will be if I truely need a different bow for each style I'll be shooting.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

supernova said:


> I would too:wink: Which raises another question. Have you ever been giving a new bow that you had to shoot because of sponsorship that you absolutely hated?


yep, the 2001 Hoyt Ultratec XT3000 CC. 
Just could not get it to work consistently. After I had enough after 18 months and gave it back I bought a Protec XT2000 CC+ and used 450+ on it instead of the D75 the dealer told me to use. Instantly better.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

The "new bow every year" thing seems to be more of a problem...OK, trend is probably a better word...with compounders than the recurve shooters I know. Most of them shoot the same bow for years. Yea there is the occasional individual who has to have the new hot limbs or something, but not among the regular folks I meet. Olympic hopefuls with sponsors would be an exception.

Dave


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

I don't get a new one every year. Nope. I don't feel it necessary and I also have to pay for my own equipment. I do experiment with accessories a bit, though. Trying things to see if I like them better and all. But if I have a bow I really like and that fits me like a glove I don't see how changing could possibly help me shoot any better.:confused3:


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

I will probably be gettiing one more this year. I am trying to build a field bow for next season and am looking hard at the Mystic. Has the speed that I am looking for and the Furious cams are starting to grow on me.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

dont get all ate up on speed for field. field isnt a speed game....its a consistancy game.

now, granted, speed will have some advantages like shooting in a breeze, BUT....even a 'slow' bow can still do well in decent winds when set up correctly.

scores havent greatly improved in the last 20 years.....only the equipment's manufacturing tolerances.

get a bow that fits like your favorite pair of gloves and work on form. the rest will follow.


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

rock monkey said:


> dont get all ate up on speed for field. field isnt a speed game....its a consistancy game.
> 
> now, granted, speed will have some advantages like shooting in a breeze, BUT....even a 'slow' bow can still do well in decent winds when set up correctly.
> 
> ...


I need a little more speed because I am little vertically challenged and like to shoot a heavier arrow. The fastest set up i have ever had was 271 fps.

Not quite enough to be a SQUIRT but pretty damn close.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

280fps is the limit.....no '280fps or 5 gpp' like the ibo has. 280fps regardless.

speed limits are even more strictly enforced in naa events. and its by THEIR chrono, not yours.

bringin up the naa, they have a maximum draw weight limits too. 60lbs.

the naa rules are non-negotiable, so if you're tryin to push the limits at home counting on a 3% error....you may be over. fix it or go home.


----------



## GATOR-EYE (Jun 30, 2006)

I use to buy a new bow every other year but I am finally figuring out that most of the time it the operator error that dictates how well a bow shoots.

My hunting bow is three years old now and still did a good job on the deer this year.

Spot bow was new last year, but it was also my first bow with a shine.:tongue:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

supernova said:


> We're probably all crazy. AT has just divided up the different types of crazy. I fit in with the crazies in this section. I have to wonder about some of the people in the general section. I don't hunt, but I find the bow hunting section here very amusing at times.:tongue:


We are.. and some are quite passionate about having the latest, greatest every year... as for the bowhunting forum.. well, them guys are scary!! :lol: :wink:

I'll buy a new one if I get it cheap, otherwise my present arsenal will suffice.. :wink: :zip:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

GATOR-EYE said:


> I use to buy a new bow every other year but I am finally figuring out that most of the time it the operator error that dictates how well a bow shoots.
> 
> My hunting bow is three years old now and still did a good job on the deer this year.
> 
> Spot bow was new last year, but it was also my first bow with a shine.:tongue:


I'm still shooting my first shiny bow... it's an '04.. :mg: :lol: It still shoots better than I am capable of doing on a consistent basis.. :wink: :chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> I'm still shooting my first shiny bow... it's an '04.. :mg: :lol: It still shoots better than I am capable of doing on a consistent basis.. :wink: :chortle:


You mean that it shoots better then you do.....you are capable of shooting better then you do.:wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> You mean that it shoots better then you do.....you are capable of shooting better then you do.:wink:


Yea, that too..... Wait.. you tellin me I suck? :lol: :wink: :thumb:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> Yea, that too..... Wait.. you tellin me I suck? :lol: :wink: :thumb:


Suck is such a harsh word....

I prefer not good


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Suck is such a harsh word....
> 
> I prefer not good


Very diplomatic... :thumb: :chortle:

I actually like to think of it as room to improve.. .heck.. if ya shot a 300 60X yer first time up, where does one go from there? :noidea:  :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> Very diplomatic... :thumb: :chortle:
> 
> I actually like to think of it as room to improve.. .heck.. if ya shot a 300 60X yer first time up, where does one go from there? :noidea:  :wink:


60 inside out X's 

Or better yet...National and World Titles....:wink:


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

swerve said:


> I need a little more speed because I am little vertically challenged and like to shoot a heavier arrow. The fastest set up i have ever had was 271 fps.
> 
> Not quite enough to be a SQUIRT but pretty damn close.



You ought to test drive the wife's Triad. I was getting 271 (according ot OT2) at 27" and 53#. ~7" bh and 39" ata


----------



## GATOR-EYE (Jun 30, 2006)

IGluIt4U said:


> Very diplomatic... :thumb: :chortle:
> 
> I actually like to think of it as room to improve.. .heck.. if ya shot a 300 60X yer first time up, where does one go from there? :noidea:  :wink:



I don't know about you but I am lookin' at a mighty big ROOM ...ROOm....ROom....Room....room....roo....ro.....r........:zip:


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

I dont get *new* every year, but I usually trade a few from year to year. Just because I like trying and testing different set-ups. Its a little bit of an addiction


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Suck is such a harsh word....
> 
> I prefer not good


That is funny right there. Sticky got burned.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

GATOR-EYE said:


> I don't know about you but I am lookin' at a mighty big ROOM ...ROOm....ROom....Room....room....roo....ro.....r........:zip:


:chortle: Yea, a grand ballroom for me... :chortle: :thumb:


tjandy said:


> That is funny right there. Sticky got burned.


It's a hazard of the job.. you play with fire every day.. yer gonna get torched once in a while... . :wink:


----------

